# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Eva Scow - After You've Gone

## Rick Jones

How is it I never heard of this young lady before? Splendid playing!

----------

40bpm, 

ajh, 

AlanN, 

Bob Kirkland, 

Charles E., 

danielpatrick, 

DavidKOS, 

Drew Egerton, 

Frankdolin, 

Gop, 

GrooverMcTube, 

JEStanek, 

John Soper, 

LKN2MYIS, 

mandrian, 

Nbayrfr, 

Peter Barnett, 

Pittsburgh Bill, 

Ranald, 

Roland Lee, 

Scott Rucker, 

Steve-o, 

Tim Logan, 

ukenukem

----------


## Charles E.

Thanks for that, she is new to me also.

Nice write up on her here...

http://www.cencalilife.com/2015/04/2...odigy-eva-scow

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Eva's most definitely the real deal but flies under the radar a bit in the mandolin world. I know she got the call to appear on an Anthony Wilson CD around 14 years ago. Wilson, for those not familiar has been in Diana Krall's jazz band and his guitar break on her Live in Rio is one of my all-time favorite jazz guitar solos. If I'm up late listening to music and this gets in the headphones I can listen to it endlessly. All goes to say he's good enough to play with anyone so the fact she's on that album speaks volumes. She used to favorite choro, and may still. Good to see her name appear here again.

----------

Bob Kirkland, 

Glassweb, 

J Walsh, 

John Soper, 

Nbayrfr, 

PickinPaul, 

Ranald, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Rick Jones

> Eva's most definitely the real deal but flies under the radar a bit in the mandolin world. I know she got the call to appear on an Anthony Wilson CD around 14 years ago. Wilson, for those not familiar has been in Diana Krall's jazz band and his guitar break on her Live in Rio is one of my all-time favorite jazz guitar solos. If I'm up late listening to music and this gets in the headphones I can listen to it endlessly. All goes to say he's good enough to play with anyone so the fact she's on that album speaks volumes. She used to favorite choro, and may still. Good to see her name appear here again.


Thanks for that link, Scott. We actually have this show on BluRay somewhere around here, but haven't listened to it in a long time. Fantastic, melodic playing all the way around. This is my kind of jazz. That is one splendid guitar, too!

----------


## John Soper

"Working from home" does allow one to find plenty of musical wormholes to go down on YouTube - and this is a good one!

----------


## DougC

She is, without a doubt, one of the finest jazz musicians on mandolin. It certainly is tasty!   Hot Fudge Sunday and chocolate chip cookies TASTY! 

She is a great advocate for the mandolin. Here's a wonderful interview another youtube 'find'.


 And darn, now I want an electric mandolin like that one..Stay on the Sunny Side.

----------

40bpm, 

chasray, 

des, 

Gop, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

James Vwaal, 

John Soper, 

Peter Barnett, 

Steve-o

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Eva’s 2009 album “Sharon by the Sea,” a duet project with guitarist Dusty Brough remains in perpetual spin in my library. She is truly a rare talent worth checking in to. We need more Eva.

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Ranald

> And darn, now I want an electric mandolin like that one..Stay on the Sunny Side.[/YOUTUBE]


For anyone curious, that's a Godin A8, from Quebec, which has a fine and powerful sound un-amped as well. In fact, it's an acoustic instrument with a built in pre-amp. The only drawback to me is that it's a mite heavy for an old timer who's had a few hard knocks along the way. 

Love her music. Thanks, Rick.

----------

DougC

----------


## James Vwaal

> She is, without a doubt, one of the finest jazz musicians on mandolin. It certainly is tasty!   Hot Fudge Sunday and chocolate chip cookies TASTY! 
> 
> And darn, now I want an electric mandolin like that one..Stay on the Sunny Side.


Wow! I had never heard of her before. Thanks for posting.

For the record, the second song is "Sunny Side of the Street". Easily confused with "Keep on the Sunny Side" (a Carter family song), and "Stay on the Sunny Side" (a camp fire singalong song). https://www.ultimatecampresource.com...he-sunny-side/

Sunny Side of the Street

Grab your coat and get your hat;
Leave your worries on the door step.
Just direct your feet,
To the sunny side of the street.

Can you hear the pitter pat?
And that happy tune is your step.
Life can be complete,
On the sunny side of the street.

I used to walk in the shade;
With my blues on parade.
But I'm not afraid.
This rover has crossed over.

If I never had a cent;
I'd be rich as Rockefeller.
Gold dust at my feet,
On the sunny side of the street.

----------

DougC

----------


## Dagger Gordon

You might have heard of her as part of the 'Tone Poets. project David Grisman did.

Here is a thread from 2006 about her involvement in that.
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...26688-Eva-Scow

----------


## Alfons

> Eva’s 2009 album “Sharon by the Sea,” a duet project with guitarist Dusty Brough remains in perpetual spin in my library. She is truly a rare talent worth checking in to. We need more Eva.


Ted, that is also one of my favorites!  Great, great music.    I've had to repeat order from cdbaby to give as gifts.

----------

Ted Eschliman

----------


## Nick Royal

Eva's brother ran for U.S. State Representative fr. CA. Didn't win; maybe next time.

----------

DougC

----------


## DougC

Can anyone help find this tune for me? I thought *Sharon by the Sea* was recorded by the Assad Brothers guitar duo years ago. If not them, then some well known group. I love this tune.

----------

Roland Lee

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Yeah!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Fresh Eva:

----------

chasray, 

DougC, 

DSDarr, 

Joe Robinson, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Rick Jones

----------


## UsuallyPickin

After I watched this I came within an inch of buying a Godin 8. That TONE < Sigh ……. MAS …  it never goes away..... nothing better than what I play …. but different …. yeah there is that... R/

----------


## lowtone2

I like them all, but she was on fire for After You've Gone.  Wow! 

 George Benson's solo was kind of lame by comparison.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm29sKS69gg

----------


## lowtone2



----------


## lowtone2



----------

DSDarr, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

onassis, 

Pittsburgh Bill

----------


## PickinPaul

Holy moly!  First, I find The Mandolin Cafe and all you fine folks (thanks for letting a total newb join you). I am in the process of acquiring my 2nd mandolin with which I intend to rise above the level of "scratching noise that scares the cats."

But THEN, through another thread, I discover Eva Scow...and wow!  Her name was mentioned, along with the fact that she's from my city! I will never have her talent, but at least we share a city and breathe the same air...sort of.

I am definitely going to be listening to her music, and if I get a chance to see her locally, I'm IN!

----------

